# 12.4 Grams of Rh Sponge



## robert_93030 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks to Lazer steve I was able to turn my Rhodium liquid that I have to Rh sponge.


----------



## markqf1 (Dec 5, 2009)

8) 
Great job!

Mark


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 5, 2009)

what is the sources of your Rh?
which process did u used?


----------



## robert_93030 (Dec 5, 2009)

I got the Rhodium liquid From a chemical place like this one 
http://www.citychemical.com/productdetails.asp?Pid=R141 

I heated up the liquid to a boil. as steve discribed here
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=5296


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 5, 2009)

Somewhat sorry to mention it, but, I believe it was worth more as a plating solution.


----------



## butcher (Dec 5, 2009)

well he can have fun making it back into one, now that he's got his hands dirty in this. :lol:


----------

